# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Confusion waterproofing shower panels

## Darkie

Hi All 
We have been renovating our small  second floor ensuite for the past few weeks.  We have regrettably purchased an acrylic wall liner style shower recess with self supporting shower base.  Now, I have been told too water proof the the entire wall and floor areas with a suitable membrane, and then with the appropriate sikka products, it will adhere to the membrane. I have also been told not to water proof behind the wall liner as the silicon wont stick to the membrane at all.  Then there was the combination of using Liquid nails and silicon.    I'm afraid that the installations instruction that came with the product that states that no waterproofing is necessary,  leave doubt in my mind to the waterproofing integrity of the system, as it relies apon a silicon joint between the shower base and the villa board. The acrylic liner then goes over the villa board and the lip of the shower base.  Am I being overly concerned about this as my way of thinking is if this bead of silicon has a breach somewhere, it compromises the floor underneath as it has no waterproofing?   
Also I was advised to  install an adjustable floor waste flange onto the yellow tongue flooring then lay the tile underlay over the top and water proof down through the hole, then replace the adjustable neck for the tiler to do his stuff. Is this also correct?  
Any advice would be appreciated. 
Darkie

----------


## OBBob

Welcome. I'm a bit confused too. Did you waterproof walls and floor? Ultimately that is the backup if the wall shower base connection was to fail.

----------


## Darkie

No, I haven't waterproofed anything yet as I was waiting on advice of whether silicon will adhere to the membrane.  The Installation guidelines stress that NO waterproofing is necessary as its a "sealed unit". I was going to waterproof the walls and floor just to satisfy my own trepidation's.

----------


## wspivak

Which particular shower base system did you buy?

----------


## Darkie

> Which particular shower base system did you buy?

  Its a Decina, Luna shower base and acrylic wall unit with self supporting feet.  Is there an appropriate silicon product that will adhere to the Dunlop waterproof membrane?

----------


## wspivak

Hmm, I'm not familiar with that particular shower base system.  Sorry  :Frown:

----------

